# how do you support your dust collector hood at the lathe?



## larryc (Aug 30, 2011)

I have (what I believe) is a good dust collection system but I'm having problems supporting the hood, which is attached to a 4" flexible hose, at the lathe. 
Looking for suggestions (and pix).


----------



## Lenny (Aug 30, 2011)

My lathe is at the end of a bench. I have a piece of plywood attached to a big chunk of Mahogany scrap that acts as a weight to keep it from tipping over. I cut a hole in it for the hose to come through and made a makeshift "hood" from an old plastic jug. (the whole thing is kind of makeshift really...:biggrin: ) 
I can move it back and forth to get the hose where I want it.


----------



## bnoles (Aug 30, 2011)

Almost as many home made devices as there are turners, but if your budget allows, this is the way I went and would do it all over again.   

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005854/17835/Dust-Hood-With-Stand.aspx

Can be used for most any other machine in the shop as well.


----------



## lago (Aug 30, 2011)

PSI has a clear plastic one that attaches via magnets.  I found it at Woodcraft on their clearance table and got it for $18.  Seems to work OK.
Lago


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a hood that I picked up somewhere.  I mounted it on a little articulating arm that I made.  I can move it from side to side, in and out, i can raise and lower the post it is on.


----------



## pinelumber (Aug 30, 2011)

*dust collection*

I use a 4" flex pipe as does everybody else.  I use a 12" table saw dust collector mounted under the rails of the lathe Gravity has a part in this.  I get 85% to 90% of the dust.  I mount it with large rare earth magnets from HF.  



Dennis
Pine Lumber:bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


----------



## rherrell (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't use a hood, I mounted the 4" hose on a rod and slide it wherever I want.


----------



## manatee (Aug 31, 2011)

I use this one from PSI. Works fine for me.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DLGULP.html


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I got the same $18 woodcraft hood that Lago bought (it is the same hood as the $30 PSI hood).

I mounted it to a vertical board and attached the board to a small scrap of marble ( any heavy material will work). This allows the hood to be moved freely instead of attached to the lathe. I left enough flex hose attached so that I can move the hood to the floor to grab any dust or debris that escaped the mounted hood.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't have a picture, but I have devised a free standing post that hold my DC hood that I can move around as needed... the post is part of a satellite dish mount that I had to removed from the middle of the yard... it's a 3 1/2 inch pipe that just slides down inside a 4" pvc pipe that I've embedded in concrete in an old cat litter bucket... that way I can adjust height as needed... It ain't pretty, but works pretty well.


----------



## moke (Aug 31, 2011)

I bought the Rockler lathe collector and built a bracket with earth magnets that fit on my ways around my rest.  Didn't have much experience with magnets so I used the large ones and used 8.  I need two men and a little boy to get it off, so if you do use magnets trust them more than I did.


----------



## JimB (Aug 31, 2011)

I use the 4" hose without a hood. The hose is strapped to a roller stand from HF so I can adjust the height when I need to.


----------

